# AVH Turbo



## mylesb31 (Jan 25, 2009)

*AVH Turbo...build?*

(is the 2.0t worth doing? I got a garrett turbo for free soo i dont know what to do. its just sitting there asking to be build, looking for some direction..what should i do)

NEW:
OK soo i did decide to turbo it but some things have changed.. I went ahead and sold that turbo and bought a new .57 trim godspeed?? Friend had one that worked fine for years and put down some good power. I got a black forest tapped oil pan, eurosport 4bar fpr, SPA Turbo manifold and headspacer. I have a intercooler i got from a friend and i plan on using a HKS blow off valve which i have. Things im waiting on, ARP headstuds, 42# injectors, fuel pump, intercooler piping, and a friend is trying to get me some "C2" software. So this is gonna become my build thread and ill keep you all updated. Im going to take pictures of my parts soon and this is the car its all going in...








4 Bar








Black Forest Pre tapped pan








Oil Feed & Return








Manifold








Hks Bov








TURBO
























Intercooler Piping








Headspacer


----------



## gooseybabby (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: AVH Turbo (Vw Jet..ta)*

Lets just lay the cards on the table...you have a perfectly functioning turbo that you got for free.
One of the most beautiful cars ever invented.
my guess is you drink a lot and cant comprehend the equation.

2.0+t=








turbo that ho.


----------



## mylesb31 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: AVH Turbo (gooseybabby)*

very well put





















thanks


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

what are the turbo specs?


----------



## TMTuned99.5Golf (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jay-Bee* »_what are the turbo specs? 

This:


----------



## mylesb31 (Jan 25, 2009)

not 100 precent on all the specs but i know its a garrett TB25 and spools nice and has no shaft play


----------



## JerseyB5T (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: (Vw Jet..ta)*

How much would you sell it for? If, your not planning on using it.


----------



## mylesb31 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: (JerseyB5T)*

make me an offer


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: (Vw Jet..ta)*

i just got a turbo too.....would putting a turbo on a 2.0 mess up the engine or tranny, not sure if it can take all the power??? let me know


----------



## rawk (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: (jetta PWR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta PWR* »_i just got a turbo too.....would putting a turbo on a 2.0 mess up the engine or tranny, not sure if it can take all the power??? let me know

VW 2.0's are pretty strong.. the gear box on the other hand, if its an 02o may have some issues


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: (rawk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rawk* »_
VW 2.0's are pretty strong.. the gear box on the other hand, if its an 02o may have some issues









im definitely gonna regret asking this question but what does 02o mean


----------



## frostythesnowguy (Nov 28, 2008)

020 is your trans code..


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (frostythesnowguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frostythesnowguy* »_020 is your trans code..

Nope, all MK4 2.0'S are 02J and the stock tranny handles the power with no problem whatsoever.


----------



## gooseybabby (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: (jetta PWR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta PWR* »_i just got a turbo too.....would putting a turbo on a 2.0 mess up the engine or tranny, not sure if it can take all the power??? let me know

if im not mistaken 2.0's have forged internals and have low compression. theyr built for turbo.
for more info look here (another turbo 2.0 thread)
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4673363


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (gooseybabby)*

yea on an aba 2.0 they do


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sf01JeTTurbo* »_yea on an aba 2.0 they do


Only OBD-1 has some forged internals, and they have 9 or 10 C/R, not really ideal, but they are stout and a lot cheaper to replace if you blow one.


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

shouldnt they imrpove as technology does lol... they should of kept the forged internals


----------



## mylesb31 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: AVH Turbo (Vw Jet..ta)*

ok so i think im gonna turbo it, im gonna start small with a cam and p-flo first as i start to build the parts needed. i gotta find some that can make me a exhaust mani also cause this turbo is a retard.


----------



## mylesb31 (Jan 25, 2009)

update


----------



## mylesb31 (Jan 25, 2009)

got a little bored over the weekend...


----------



## mylesb31 (Jan 25, 2009)

did this too! Im doing a little bit of a shave with the build so i started small with the washer bottle and evap pruge valve. I had to keep it drivable it so the coolant overflow went back in. Any tips or hints would be greatly appreciated. Also I have ordered my head studs so once the come in the fun begins!!


----------



## chohnsontech (Oct 20, 2010)

Is there any update to this... A 2003 Beetle landed in my lap and I couldn't resist the urge to have fun with it... Where did you get the AVH Manifold with the Turbo hookup? And how did you run the piping?


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

ditch the BOV, stick with an aftermarket 1.8T diverter valve, Motronic will thank you.

And if you haven't bought a tuned ECU yet go for United Motorsports, it's Jeff's new software company


----------



## mk4jetta2.0sc (Jun 18, 2010)

when did jeff come out with this company?!? im asuming it blows C2 away?


----------



## mk4jetta2.0sc (Jun 18, 2010)

oh and whats the web site cause im turboing my 2.0 ill have to look into it..stage 3


----------



## mylesb31 (Jan 25, 2009)

Jay-Bee said:


> ditch the BOV, stick with an aftermarket 1.8T diverter valve, Motronic will thank you.
> 
> And if you haven't bought a tuned ECU yet go for United Motorsports, it's Jeff's new software company


i already had plans to go with Jeff as hes the only one I know that has software for the DBW cars


----------



## mylesb31 (Jan 25, 2009)

chohnsontech said:


> Is there any update to this... A 2003 Beetle landed in my lap and I couldn't resist the urge to have fun with it... Where did you get the AVH Manifold with the Turbo hookup? And how did you run the piping?


 My manifold is just a standard 8v SPA Turbo maniflod that i got from BFI at waterfest. What piping are you asking about? IC? I have yet toi run it but this weekend I hope to do some test fitting so ill take pictures.


----------



## mk4jetta2.0sc (Jun 18, 2010)

Vw Jet..ta said:


> i already had plans to go with Jeff as hes the only one I know that has software for the DBW cars


 oh i thought C2 did too?how much is jeffs running and where do i find it like is there a web site?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

You just absolutely hate your paint to pile so much crap on your cars for pictures.


----------



## mylesb31 (Jan 25, 2009)

SMG8vT said:


> You just absolutely hate your paint to pile so much crap on your cars for pictures.


yup


----------



## mk4jetta2.0sc (Jun 18, 2010)

so where do i go to get jeffs tune???


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

mk4jetta2.0sc said:


> so where do i go to get jeffs tune???


 unitedmotorsports.com


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

Vw Jet..ta said:


> did this too! Im doing a little bit of a shave with the build so i started small with the washer bottle and evap pruge valve. I had to keep it drivable it so the coolant overflow went back in. Any tips or hints would be greatly appreciated. Also I have ordered my head studs so once the come in the fun begins!!


 Sorry to bust in, but im currently building too, wanna know the pros and cons of taking off the evap purge valve, or evap system? Kinda wanna shave my engine bay too


----------



## mylesb31 (Jan 25, 2009)

so i actually started this weekend... 

So I woke up Saturday morning and had no plans so i decided to put my short runner on. 










I was gonna stop here but then I said theres only a few nuts holding the valve cover. Why not.. 
Once the valve cover was off, why not test fit the head studs. 









Head off turbo test fit.. 








Oh yeah forgot to post that I got a new turbo.. 

The studs dont fit so now im waiting on new ones then it will be going back together. This weekend I plan on running intercooler pipes mounting my oil pan and oil feed/drain lines.


----------



## mk4jetta2.0sc (Jun 18, 2010)

thanks for the reply on where to get jeffs tune, also nice turbo your using im putting the same one in. its sitting on my tv stand waiting


----------



## mylesb31 (Jan 25, 2009)

yea the turbos nice. Its a little smaller then the godspeed I had bought for the build, but for $100 I couldnt let it go. It'll spool faster too


----------



## mylesb31 (Jan 25, 2009)

Ok, so I kinda forgot about my build. I have tons of pictures that im gonna load up. Anyway it cranks up but I cant get it to start. Everything is pluged in, I have spark, and right around 160psi in all cylinders. I dont believe im getting fuel. I did have to change my injector harness, I used one off a tt, and soldered them in. Any ideas on what could prevent them from firing?:grinsanta:


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

upload those pics!


----------



## mylesb31 (Jan 25, 2009)

PICTURES!!! there maybe some repeats from before but oh well and dont worry it doesnt look that messy now.


----------

